# Vin de Noix



## Tball (Jul 2, 2021)

I've just started my first ever batch of vin de noix. I saw the guy on "Escape to the Chateau" making it.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 2, 2021)

Very interesting sounding, I found this on their Facebook page:


> Now is the time of year to make vin de noix, walnut wine, a popular aperitif in the French countryside. It has a delicious, rich flavour and is a firm favourite at Rosières, although so far we've depended on our lovely neighbours for our supply. This year Marc took tips from some local ladies and had a crack at it himself.
> The crucial thing is to pick the walnuts at just the right time. They should still be green and the nut case inside not at all woody.
> .
> How to make walnut wine:
> ...


----------



## Tball (Jul 2, 2021)

40 immature black walnuts (green)
5L boxed red
750ml brandy
375ml vodka
5 cups sugar
1 orange (peeled & diced)
1 lemon (peeled & diced)


----------



## franc1969 (Jul 2, 2021)

I did this with black walnuts. It's one of the only ways I get anything instead of fighting the squirrels in the autumn. I tried several types of recipes- with red wine, with white wine, brandy only, with lemon peel and vanilla, with other spices. I am taking down a tree this weekend, the nuts are going in something.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 2, 2021)

How much does 40 green walnuts weigh? I don't have direct access to green walnuts, but am thinking of trying the NC State Farmers Market.

Given how well Everclear (150 proof) extracts for limoncello, I'm wondering if it would work to substitute Everclear for the vodka and steep the walnuts in just Everclear for a week, then add everything else.


----------



## Tball (Jul 2, 2021)

I read where one person omitted the spices and was quite happy with the result. I think the brandy will impart plenty of flavors. I have no idea what the walnuts will do to the taste. I know they were very fragrant before slicing. A family member shipped me the walnuts, but some smaller ones molded in transit. I gave the better ones a good washing before hand.


----------



## franc1969 (Jul 2, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> How much does 40 green walnuts weigh?
> 
> Given how well Everclear (150 proof) extracts for limoncello


I don't remember what they weigh, i just picked a few and measured after. Kind of rough measure, as some recipes called for 40, some by weight, some other measures. i did use Everclear for the alcohol on some, adjusted to vodka level %.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 2, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> I don't remember what they weigh, i just picked a few and measured after. Kind of rough measure, as some recipes called for 40, some by weight, some other measures. i did use Everclear for the alcohol on some, adjusted to vodka level %.


I was looking at purchasing, but as it's by pounds I was trying to figure out how much. If I get to the farmer's market I should be able to pick 40 and simply buy by weight.


----------



## franc1969 (Jul 2, 2021)

I can weigh when i get outside again in a bit.


----------

